# Forum About Russia Russian Movies  Любовь и голуби (1984)

## Lampada

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0KmS5...-button&wide=1      *«Любовь и голуби»* — фильм Владимира Меньшова по одноимённой повести Владимира Гуркина.  *Цитаты из фильма.* 
— Мамка твоя плохая тута-дома, а папка твой хороший — вона другу мамку себе заимел  
— Ты ли, чо ли? — Людк, а Людк!— Ах ты, сучка ты, крашена!
— Почему же крашеная, это мой натуральный цвет!— Девушки, уймите вашу мать!!!— Страшную весть принес я в твой дом, Надежда! Зови детей!— Кикимор я не понимаю! Убери её, Надежда!— Шибануло вашего отца, Людка!.. Все, теперь так и останется…
— Что останется?
— Что что? Косоглазие!!!
— Так он живой?
— Ты чё каркаешь, дура? Конечно живой! А вы что подумали?!!— Чёй-то, Людк? Пыс пыс-то чё?
— Постскриптум. Послесловие.— Знаете, как она меня называла? Никто не знает! Я ей говорю — Санюшка! А она мне — Митюнюшка!— Умерла, говорит, дедушка, твоя бабушка..— Инфаркт Микарда! Вот такой рубец! Вскрытие показало— Шо характерно, любили друг друга!..— А голос какой был? Скажи ж, Надь? Как запоет!— Лень, баба Шура-то померла!
— Нормально...— Откопались уже? Да вот, сон им рассказываю… Приснится же, зараза такая...— Беги, дядь Мить!— Ну, скажи ты ей!..
— Что сказать-то, сынок?
— Чтоб не ревела…
— Надюха! Не реви!
— Товарищ Кузькин?
— Ага, Кузякин.
— Владимир Валентинович?
— Ага, Василий Егорыч.
— А, ну правильно, у меня профессиональная память.  — ... А в груди прям жгёть! Прям жгёть, как будто жар вот с печи сглотнула!..— Прости, Надежда— Обрыбишься!— Выпей, дядь Мить!
— Не надо! Санечка не любила этого...— Людк, а Людк! Тьфу! Деревня!— А если это любовь, Надя?
— Кака любовь?!
— Така любовь! Вот о чём должны вы были сначала подумать, Наденька!— Простите, что помешал вам деньги прятать.— Ну ну, пойди еще, раззвони по всему поселку! Трепло!— Проститься с другом имею право!— Это откудова это к нам такого красивого дяденьку замело? Иль чё забыл, сказать пришел? Ой, гляньте-ка, в глаза не смотрит — наверно двойку получил!— Вот, сынок, когда я служил старшина веревочку натянет, как задницей задел — наряд вне очереди.
— А когда я служил, у нас проволочку колючую натягивали. Немцы. А к ней мины. Наряд вне очереди...— Ты идешь к этой горгоне?
— Не, я к жене.— Ну вот… день взятия Бастилии впустую прошел!— Соль — это белый яд.
— Так сахар же белый яд!
— Сахар это сладкий яд.
— Раиса Захаровна, может, с хлебушком, а?
— Хлебушек — это вообще отрава!
— Нет, я бы сейчас горбушечкой отравился бы!.. Ну правда, жрать охота!
— Не «жрать», а «есть»!
— Чо?
— Не «чо», а «что»!— Не пойду!
— Ну и сиди. Тока знай: я с сегодняшнего дня с тобой тоже в контрах!— Мой папа очень хотел мальчика, а родилась девочка.
— Как назвали-то?
— Кого?
— Девчушку-то??
— Раиса Захаровна!
— Не понял..
— Ну, мой папа хотел мальчика, а родилась девочка - Я!
— Аааа— Узнаю, кто из вас с отцом видится — прокляну!— Шо характерно, Лёнька не одобрил твой поступок.— Ишь ты, орган движения они лечили, орган движения! Поотрубать бы вам к чёртовой матери эти органы-то!— Она все спрашивает: «Куда деньги дел, куда деньги дел?»
— А куда деньги дел?— А у нас текучка, така страшная у нас текучка…— Куда он все хотел-то, говоришь?
— Ну, в бар!
— Где ж я ему возьму-то, этот бар?..
— Вот побарствует маленько и притопает.— Ракушек мне привези... И пальму
— Ой, дочь, пальму-то на себе переть?
— Веточку.— Ой, ты чё сделала-то?
— Погладила.
— Да, кто ж его теперь завяжет то?
— Ой.
— Ну все! Съездил на курорт! все! Распаковывай чемоданы, Людка!— Я другой узел вяжу.— Иду из магАзина, вся трясуся.— Элегию.
— Массне?— Люськ, а Люськ! На танцы пойдем?- Только глаз, как это...один сюда, один - туда!- Бревно! С вагона соскочило...и одним концом Ваську ... того...- Говорила : Оденься! Оденься! - Потеплееело!- Вот так прям чем-то и убила б!- Вот тебе дочка, на платья и на мороженое, а тебе Людка, - Во!- на сапоги и на помады...будем теперь...голодом сидеть! - Чёт ты розмахнулась на 25 рублей, Надюха!- Иди Людка, неси сберкнижку..! - Где? - Тама! - Аааа! - Ага...- Что характерно - Лёнька не одобрил!
_________________________________

----------


## Makarena

Обожаю этот фильм! Только недавно посмотрела и влюбилась сразу! =)))

----------

